# R16-300: 0x1192 Initial Release Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R16-300: 0x1192
This is the initial release for this receiver.

R16 First Look: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117880

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## hilaryfreya (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi.

Per my question in the now-closed R16 Issues Thread, I rebooted as qwerty suggested, and neither the rewind nor the Caller ID issue was resolved. Any other suggestions? I know I read in another thread somewhere on here (sorry, I'm new to this) that someone else was having Caller ID problems as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hilaryfreya said:


> Hi.
> 
> Per my question in the now-closed R16 Issues Thread, I rebooted as qwerty suggested, and neither the rewind nor the Caller ID issue was resolved. Any other suggestions? I know I read in another thread somewhere on here (sorry, I'm new to this) that someone else was having Caller ID problems as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Turn off Caller ID,run a phone line test(In System Info,phone line test must say phone line OK) turn on Caller ID.:sure:


----------



## hilaryfreya (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, going to try that now!

Also, the other problem I'm having is when I rewind using the fastest speed (4), it jumps back random amounts of time when I'm done rewinding. And it doesn't jump back at all when I fast forward. 

Customer service and technical support were no help (well, except tech support told me to come here) and didn't even know the R16s were being installed.

Frustrated!


----------



## hilaryfreya (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, ran the phone test and it said: OK.

However, now when the phone rings, I don't get any kind of Caller ID notification on the TV. Before I ran the phone test, I would at least get a notification that there was an incoming call and to call my phone company to order Caller ID (yes, I have Caller ID and yes, it works). Now I get nothing.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

hilaryfreya said:


> OK, ran the phone test and it said: OK.
> 
> However, now when the phone rings, I don't get any kind of Caller ID notification on the TV. Before I ran the phone test, I would at least get a notification that there was an incoming call and to call my phone company to order Caller ID (yes, I have Caller ID and yes, it works). Now I get nothing.


Stupid question, but did you turn the notifications back on?

- Merg


----------



## hilaryfreya (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, I turned the notifications back on. (Duh?)


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Try clearing out your Caller ID log.


----------



## hilaryfreya (Mar 1, 2008)

I did that too--there was only call in there because it worked for less than a day. Oh well. I called the installation people yesterday and they are going to call me back to setup a time to either look at or swap out the receiver. I just want the old model and I wish they could do that.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> R16-300: 0x1192
> This is the initial release for this receiver.
> 
> R16 First Look: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117880
> ...


I thought the initial release was 0x10C2. At least that is what I have on my unit.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

techNoodle said:


> I thought the initial release was 0x10C2. At least that is what I have on my unit.


I think that he actually ment to say that 0x1192 was the first NR for the receiver.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hilaryfreya said:


> I did that too--there was only call in there because it worked for less than a day. Oh well. I called the installation people yesterday and they are going to call me back to setup a time to either look at or swap out the receiver. I just want the old model and I wish they could do that.


Well you can redownload the software.Then if that doesn't work reformat the R16.
Then if that doesn't work replace it.Good Luck!

To reformat check here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85716


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

R15STINKS said:


> Wrong thread.


Since you believe this to be wrong.Please tell us the new way to reformat the R16?


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Since you believe this to be wrong.Please tell us the new way to reformat the R16?


Was not posting about your comments, I posted something about my R15, then saw this was listed for R16, so I cancelled my posting.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

R15STINKS said:


> Was not posting about your comments, I posted something about my R15, then saw this was listed for R16, so I cancelled my posting.


OK.Sorry.:sure:


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> OK.Sorry.:sure:


Thank you !!!! To error is human...


----------

